# Top OOC Games (11/24 -11/29)



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry guys, I didn't see a thread for this week.

11/24
#3 Texas vs. Pittsburgh

If (a big if) Pittsburgh can win, big statement for the strength of the Big East. Dante Taylor isn't as nearly ready as I thought he would be but hopefully he will do something.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

11/27
#2 MSU vs. Florida

UF looked pretty impressive tonight against FSU, especially their full court press. If they can carry some of that momentum on the road it could be a good game. SEC needs a quality win in the worst way after a subpar start.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Florida has a nice OOC schedule with Florida St., MSU and Syracuse. I hope I get to watch them against MSU.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wofford is scaring me so far.. up 4, 4 min left in 1st half...

Eh nevermind.. DJ RIchardson went off.. up 1 with 2 min left in half


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Big East is having a nice day again. I think they are 5-0 tonight with 1 game left.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pitt is in good shape @ the half... up by 2.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Pittsburgh looking pretty good, they need to stay close. I think the Big East overall depth looks better than last year. Certainly last year we had a remarkable run but we were top heavy. This year's conference games will be a rollercoaster ride for many coaches but excitement for fans.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This Texas team is so dangerous but they really have no idea how good they are...and they have Rick Barnes for a coach so...I'm not sure he does either...


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

haha GT well said. I dont' remember the last time Pittsburgh had an explosive scorer that can drive in the lane consistently. Year in, year out they consistently play rugged defense, pound the ball and make you play like a man but they are always missing that explosive scorer that can score 20+ any given night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They had Sam Young for 4 years


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah but he wasn't "Sam Young" until late in his junior year...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone thing this Dogus Balbay guy might have a shot at the league with his ballhandling and passing ability. I think some team could get him in the second round and have themselves a nice change of pace backup PG.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Big East, ACC and Big Ten will dominate the top 25 this year, with Kansas and Texas being in the top five.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, you're right. How did I forget about that... <sigh>


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Game... great game by Texas. Even though Pitt had Blair and Young last year, I still felt like they were missing something on offense. The defense, rebounding and interior offense were there but something was just missing.

This year, even more so and without DeJuan Blair. I thought Dante Taylor would come in and do something that Blair did in his freshman year. So far, he is having a tough time, probably learning how to play Dixon's rugged defense.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Does anyone thing this Dogus Balbay guy might have a shot at the league with his ballhandling and passing ability. I think some team could get him in the second round and have themselves a nice change of pace backup PG.


No.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Butler and Minnesota on Thursday I cant wait to see Rodney Williams in game action against actual competition


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Balbay has a good handle, dont be quick to write him off.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

How does Balbay even have eligibility? Dude played professionally at Fenerbahce when he was 17.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Pitt/Texas was a much better game then i thought it would be. Pitt really fought hard on both ends of the court, i was proud of the effort, typical Pitt style grind out game. but Texas got a few easy baskets, and that BS flagrant to pull away. I was extremely impressed with Texas' D from the tip. Although not by much, they out Defensed and out rebounded Pitt, which is Pitt's MO. great game. Both teams looked impressive defensively.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stanford and Kentucky in a good one. Landry Fields is a very solid all around player. I love to watch Calipari lose.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is stanford still up??


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yizzir


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> is stanford still up??


Overtime.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

good early game between Michigan and Creighton
Manny Harris is gonna be a good NBA player down the line I cant beleive more draft sites dont have him in the top 20


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe thats because they were fooled once by a guy named Corey Brewer.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Game over 
Manny Harris really took over in OT finished with 21/9/9
This guy can really play
Also Ebanks is supposed to make his debut today


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well first of all Brewer has really had some injury problems his first few season and this year he is starting to come
2nd of all its not like Im saying Harris is a top 5 pick Im just saying top 15/20 
Brewer was drafted 7th 
I think Harris is more like a Tyreke Evans (a little worse and smaller)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Harris is just too inconsistent. I said it before Tyreke's freshman year. The guy was an NBA SG as a senior in HS, he can fill it up as good as anyone in the last few classes. 

If I could find the post id bump it, but I dont have the time to search for it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Maybe thats because they were fooled once by a guy named Corey Brewer.


Seriously? Corey Brewer was a big, lengthy, athletic player with a lot of potential. Manny Harris is a polished, athletic shooting guard prospect with more room to grow.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well another good game for Harris but a loss for Michigan against Marquette
I think this could be one of those games thats gonna count in March


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The Big East just may be the best conference in college basketball this year as well.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette with two big wins this week against Xavier and Michigan. Looks like they might not be in rebuilding mode after all.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Jimmy Butler is turning into a pretty good player maybe even future pro


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone watching MSU & Florida?? Close game! MSU only by 3 in the 2nd half


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

erving walker with some huge shots down the stretch. a 3 from like 3 feet behind the line to go along with some clutch free throws. congrats to the gators on the upset!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Don't think that game was on TV for me, but looking at the stats I have no idea how Florida won that game. They got crushed on the boards and out shot by like 14%. FT's obviously made the difference, but how did they get to the line that much when half their shots were 3's?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah I was watching. Walker was the smallest guy on the court, but he played huge and led the team to a big win. Hopefully this team can start to get some respect because they're playing much better than the last 2 years... The backcourt hasn't even been shooting that well from the perimeter, so if Boynton and Walker can get their 3's to fall like they're capable of, this Florida team can real dangerous. It's good to see Donovan finally getting this team rolling again and bringing the excitement back into Florida bball. This defense is amazing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Nimreitz said:


> Don't think that game was on TV for me, but looking at the stats I have no idea how Florida won that game. They got crushed on the boards and out shot by like 14%. FT's obviously made the difference, but how did they get to the line that much when half their shots were 3's?


They won with defense. MSU is always great on the boards and get so many 2nd chance oppurtunities, but I think the 22 turnovers and missed FT's hurt them down the stretch. UF took care of the ball, played D, and made FT's... The FT's came from Walker was just being quick with the ball. He got in the lane and got their D off-balance, which led to alot hand checking from MSU....


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> They won with defense. MSU is always great on the boards and get so many 2nd chance oppurtunities, but I think the 22 turnovers and missed FT's hurt them down the stretch. UF took care of the ball, played D, and made FT's...


Ahhh, 22 turnovers. Okay, yeah yahoo didn't have that up there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hooptv.net is the worst possible stream ever.. pretty brutal so I'm listening to audio of the game (Illini/Utah) instead of attempting to watch..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Seriously? Corey Brewer was a big, lengthy, athletic player with a lot of potential. Manny Harris is a polished, athletic shooting guard prospect with more room to grow.


Yeah, Brewers lack of ballhandling has really held him back. That, and he was extremely streaky. He's gotten stronger, but I dont think he ever developed a reliable jumper.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

it was on hdnet i think is the name of it. i dont know how or why i get it but its in my sports package. they have the championship game tomorrow too


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was a crappy ending.. Utah knocks off Illinois 60-58 at the buzzer.. brutal 2nd half anyways..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to see Billy D has Florida rolling again, as I knew he would in short order. Erving Walker is fun to watch man, one of my favorite players in the country. 

State played sloppy, but they will pick it up as the season goes on. I figured they would drop a game to either Gonzaga or Florida early as thats the nature of Tom Izzo's teams. Play sloppy early, get it together towards the end of conference play and get on a roll in March. They will be fine.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Portland is one of the top 3 mid-majors in the country. First UCLA, and now Minnesota. They are a good team.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Butler beats UCLA. Mike Roll fouls with 3 seconds left and Butler hits 2 free throws to win.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree...Portland could be dangerous come March


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

The whole WCC is looking strong
San Diego has some good victories as well and of course Gonzaga


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Florida and Rutgers are both playing well in the Legends Classic finale. Too bad Seth Davis is helping call the game. The guy's a jerk. Rutgers has a nice squad. Couple solid veterans to go along with some younger guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bradley has taken it to Illinois.. however they are down just 1 (Illinois was down about 10 early in 2nd half) with 7 min left in the game on http://events.hooptv.net/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bradley goes on a 9-0 run and knocks off Illinois by 4.. this team has a ways to go, especially the freshman.. disappointing leaving Las Vegas with back to back close losses like that.. oh well 4-2.. @ Clemson wont be any easier Wednesday either..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good to know Illinois isn't back yet


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

unc-nevada game anyone??


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nevadas talented and hanging around. I'm not suprised by this outcome at all so far and would not suprised to see us lose.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

what in the world did roy do to himself? surgery in the middle of season?

unc is just has so many talented guy inside. if you don't have multiple bigs, you don't have a chance inside.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

aww, poor guy. dude needs to sit down!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Scary moment for Roy falling a second ago with the sling. This is a nice little run we are on. Gotta keep it up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this is over. theyre taking poor shots and unc is fired up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Larry Drew playing outstanding. 12 points, 9 assists I think he might develop just nicely.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Marquette has got to be the biggest early season surprises. Double Digit wins versus Xavier and Michigan and in position to do the same against Florida St.

They got to be considered top 15 for this week's rankings.

Other surpirse teams who earned spots in the top 25. due to quality victories to date are Portland and Cincinnati.

Is the Big East conference the best in America this year? They might not be as top heavy as last year, but I do think this could be the year they get eight or nine teams in the tourney. Big 12 has the dominance at the top, and has played well too as a conference.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Solid win. We are 6-1. Many improvements need to be made, but I like what I see so far.


On to Michigan State Tuesday. Should be a dandy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya Mich State/UNC will be interesting (of course finals rematch)
But JN what about Gonzaga I dont think they were top 25 and they actually beat Cincy


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Ya Mich State/UNC will be interesting (of course finals rematch)
> But JN what about Gonzaga I dont think they were top 25 and they actually beat Cincy


I saw Gonzaga as a top 25 team all season long, and it went to OT. Cincy somewhat comfortably beat Maryland and Vanderbilt who are borderline top 25 teams (both were in top 25 to start season I think). They will be near the bottom in my top 25, as I sorted through the rankings tonight.

I don't expect Cincy to be top 25 in the official polls - but in my rankings they will be there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Marquette has got to be the biggest early season surprises. Double Digit wins versus Xavier and Michigan and in position to do the same against Florida St.


How in the world did FSU win that? They were down by 14 last I saw!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> How in the world did FSU win that? They were down by 14 last I saw!


FSU just how too much length for Marquette... once FSU started to toughen up there defence against penetration Marquette just didn't have the size or outside shooting to score.

Great aggressive defenders though Marquette is.


----------

